# Exhibiting cut comb honey at the county fair



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

ruthiesbees said:


> I finally have some cut comb honey that I want to exhibit at the county fair later this month. Problem is, there isn't a category listed for it. If I were showing liquid honey, it might work to go in the canned goods section. As near as I can figure, it should go in the Field and Garden section with the fruits and vegetables. Does anyone's county fair (or state fair) have a category just for honey or is it lumped in with something else? There are quite a few people getting into backyard beekeeping and I think it would be fun if we added the category at our local fair. I just don't know how to advise the event organizers.


Ruthie- many fairs have a category for it- calling it CHUNK if placed in extracted or cut comb... The STATE fair of VA has a category for it I am pretty sure you might consider that instead. I believe you have to register for it in advance on line before the end of the weekend- but the fair is not for a few weeks. Thanks so much for thinking about supporting honey shows! Alternatively you need to be in touch with the folks at your fair about changing the show schedule for the future. There should be a superintendent listed at the posted rules for competitions for the fair.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.lake-county-fair.com/documents/2015agriculture.pdf

look at section 46 this is what we do at the fair


----------

